

SQLAlchemy performance analyzed with RunSnakeRun (SQLA v0.5, v0.6 and v0.7) - cd34
http://techspot.zzzeek.org/2010/12/12/a-tale-of-three-profiles/

======
ericflo
In my experience, it's pretty rare for a project of this maturity to continue
to get faster and leaner--usually you see more features and bloat bringing
performance decreases. Somehow SQLAlchemy has managed to not only add
features, but get faster and more efficient (even if these profiles do
exaggerate its improvement over time.) It's an excellent project.

~~~
zzzeek
we're doing it in reverse ;)

------
Smerity
Just as we have compilers for programming languages the same now applies to
databases queries and database abstractions, for better or worse. Hopefully
SQLAlchemy's speed trend will continue and merely by upgrading to the next
version your site can become faster.

Having used both relational databases and SQLAlchemy recently in production on
an Alexa 500 website I'm quietly reminded that for the vast majority of
applications relational is still a good match, especially with tools like this
that can remove so much of the database overhead.

